# Beeping Laptop Charger



## Cera (Sep 6, 2008)

Alrighty -- so I've looked this up a lot and anywhere I look people don't seem to have a definitive answer. What about you guys? Here's the thing:

I have a laptop (less than a year old), and I take out the battery when it's not charging... because I take care of my things! Thing is; one day I was on my lappy when all of a sudden I lost power and heard a faint beeping noise. I followed my ears and voila, the charger was beeping. I got scared, and unplugged it from my laptop. The beeping continued!

So, without being plugged in to my laptop, my charger is plugged in to my surge protector and continues beeping. I readjust the cords and lightly throw it around a little bit... it works! The beeping stops and the LED is a constant green. 

It seems to only happen when I'm at residence, and not when I'm at school.

Question is.. What the HECK is going on here? It's less than a year old. Can chargers die, or is it because of a faulty wire... what do you think? What's more, does anyone know if Dell covers warranty on... battery chargers?

Thanks, any insight you have is appreciated xD


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

It seems that your AC adapter could have a loose internal component or a loose contact, this might be reason when you throw it around the beep stops. But when the contact loose again I am sure the beep will get back. I suggest that you buy a new charger to be safe.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes warranty should apply


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Modern laptops have very smart chargers, you will gain nothing by removing the battery when running on mains, in terms of battery life.


----------



## Cera (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh really? I knew my battery went in to idle mode when it was charged and still plugged in, but I thought there would still be some power going through it~

Meanwhile, thanks for the answers guys. The problem still only happens when I am at a certain plug-in (my power surge protector), though it might start happening at other locations as well... I think I will watch it for a week and if it is fine at every other plug-in, I'll assume it's just some weird thing that happens with my surge protector.

Although, it did come up once with a "cannot recognize charger" thing when my computer was starting up. I wonder why that would happen... it is the Dell charger it came with after all. Faulty internal component might cause that too?


----------

